# Enclosed fixture rated LED bulbs form Lowe's



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Electric_Light said:


> It's from about a year ago. Most bulbs allow use in damp locations, but I haven't found anything else that actually permits use in enclosed fixtures.
> 
> Hopefully the newer Utilitech lamps are rated for enclosed fixtures as well.


They should all be that way because no one reads the box.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

It looks like and weighs as much as a door knob, so it couldn't get uglier anyways :laughing:

I tried it in a jelly jar fixture and it got up to 230F. :blink: 

Since it says on the label that it's rated for enclosed fixture, you'll just have to hope its built with high temperature components, but at least it will be covered by warranty. Even proper enclosed rated CFLs are far and few in between.

Philips SlimStyle that looks like a flat light bulb is 800 lm/11W but when you put it in a jelly jar, it throttles down to about 4W to save itself from self destruction but you lose about 2/3 the output, so it's not acceptable performance wise. I suppose it'll be fine for places where it doesn't get left on for more than 20 minutes or so at a time though, but what's the point of LED anyways for such locations?


----------

